# What do you look for in music?



## Draco Solaris (Apr 8, 2013)

What gets you really hooked on a particular song? The lyrics? The music? What quality/qualities are most important? 
For me it's all about the music, I don't really pay a whole lot of attention to lyrics. Specifically anything with a killer guitar riff.


----------



## Emerald Legend (Jul 13, 2010)

Unfortunately it's the tune. I'd rather prefer I get hooked to a particular song based on lyrics. I feel so..soulless, neglecting lyrics. If the tune is catchy, I'm in.


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

Mostly that the music is well put together and the lyrics aren't completely garbage.


----------



## Draco Solaris (Apr 8, 2013)

Emerald Legend said:


> Unfortunately it's the tune. I'd rather prefer I get hooked to a particular song based on lyrics. I feel so..soulless, neglecting lyrics. If the tune is catchy, I'm in.


I don't see anything wrong with that. Good lyrics certainly add to a song, but unless they're simply obnoxious I don't think I've ever disliked a song based on the singing. This is why I have very little appreciation for pop music; it's all about the singing, autotuned as it is, and very little effort is put into the musical arrangements.


----------



## clairdelunatic (Mar 20, 2013)

Unless we're talking dance music, lyrics function for me as a major deal-breaker. I like to sing, and I take words seriously, and I don't want to catch myself singing idiotic lines like, "You were Romeo, I was a scarlet letter." I can't listen to most things on the radio these days. And I'm so ecstatically happy those rare occasions when I hear a new song with lyrics that really draw me in. Like when I first heard MGMT's "Time to Pretend." (It's been a while, I guess.)

I find it interesting (strange/incomprehensible) that so many people listen to music with words but don't listen to the words.


----------



## Kill Devil Hill (Jan 22, 2013)

Music first. It's not even specific nuances of the music, but the way it's woven together has to make me feel something in some way. Lyrics aren't unimportant at all. It takes the music, though, to get me to pay attention to the lyrics, and it's the lyrics that get me to keep coming back to a song, although sometimes a song's melody is so infectious that they overpower the lyrics (The Rising by Bruce Springsteen, Supersonic by Oasis, Xanadu by Rush). The "li li li li li li li" part of The Rising breaks me more than most "deep" emotional lyrics lol and I'm not sure why.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Nezaros said:


> I don't see anything wrong with that. Good lyrics certainly add to a song, but unless they're simply obnoxious I don't think I've ever disliked a song based on the singing. This is why I have very little appreciation for pop music; it's all about the *beats*, autotuned as it is, and very little effort is put into the musical arrangements *or singing*.


fixed :wink:

@OT
I like music with power, fire, substance, elegance and style. most music is too goddamn light for me. light music makes me feel weird, there's just something that feels off about it.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

Harmony.


----------



## RandomNote (Apr 10, 2013)

mix of stuff that works well.


----------



## Qsdd (Jul 1, 2013)

For me it's flow. If the music doesn't "flow" into itself, it feels forced and I can't listen to it. Also there needs to be some kind of spin on the rhythm in it, the tonality in the music doesn't need to be complex, but the rhythm needs to have some substance. Misty Dawn by Niels Lan Doky is a good example of this.


----------



## MadRabbit (Feb 7, 2013)

I love deep music like Vocal Trance and Liquid Dubstep. If the lyrics happen to be awesome too... Perfect


----------



## rawrmosher (Apr 22, 2013)

Music for me either had to be fun, or somewhat meaningful =)
of course loads or artists these days are just making music for the sake of it, or in the words of Charlie Scene...

'Shit, who doesn't have a band now, I dunno'


----------



## John Coltrane (May 11, 2013)

I couldn't put it in words until I read about this :


Duende (art) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Orchidion (Jan 3, 2013)

It depends on the genre, what expectations I have

Baroque: Structure
Romantic Era: Harmony/Emotional tunes
Modern era: Idiosyncracy
Metal: Must sound extreme, aggressive (Hence I prefer black, death, trash metal)
Gamelan: Mesmerizing, well structured
Trip-Hop: Relaxing
Jazz: Fresh, original tunes, improvisations


----------



## CrystallineSheep (Jul 8, 2012)

Dynamics definitely. The various instruments, the lyrics and the vocals all need to work with each to build an atmosphere that communicate emotions and thoughts. There needs to be a story told and I need to feel it through all aspects of the song. I need to feel the tension, suspension, the sadness, the happiness etc. communicated through the song. I need to able to visualise the song in my head and associate things with it.


----------



## Quantum Knight (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm drawn to aggressive/upbeat tunes that shift during the course of the song, unusual time signatures, and meaningful, intelligent, dissonant, or cryptic lyrics. Based on these factors, Prog-rock/metal is my favorite genre. I enjoy the occasional slow and/or emotional song as well.


----------



## Kito (Jan 6, 2012)

Heavy, melodic riffs and raw emotion in the lyrics. Aggressiveness is cool, but I'm not into thrash metal; it's a little too upbeat for me.


----------



## Distill (Jul 4, 2013)

It took me a long time to work out what I was looking for. The music I listen most is dark, atmospheric, emotional, and mesmerising (also usually on the downtempo side) - it's just something that either clicks or it doesn't. I'm really picky about atmosphere - I love being able to find beauty in the darkness, the glimmers of hope in something relentlessly crushing.

There's also something to be said for something that's 'genuine' and I dislike it when music sounds calculated - dunno if other people get that, but it makes sense in my head  I also really appreciate transitions, whether they be prog-style wholesale changes in the song (although it has to work) or subtle changes in sound or rhythm.

Oh, and I also listen to stuff for fun which tends to be a bit more uptempo. I love complex and interesting rhythms, so I'm drawn equally to artists such as Meshuggah and Sikth, but also to hip-hop as well (I love MF Doom).

As far as vocals go, I generally ignore lyrics unless they're particularly good or shockingly bad. I listen to a lot of instrumental music or music with, uh, inaudible lyrics, so it's usually a moot point. I have a good appreciation of both normal singing and the vocal dark arts, again, it's the emotion factor. As a general rule, I think the vocals and instrumentation should have equal roles, and for the most part I'm not a fan of instruments-supporting-vocals. I especially enjoy counterpoint between the two, or the case where the vocals ring out as the music crashes around them.

Apologies that that was not as simple an answer as I hoped it'd be...


----------



## ManWithoutHats (Jun 2, 2012)

What don't I look for might be an easier one.

Music can offer a cheap thrill or it can offer a harrowing challenge. It can help you understand yourself or it can help you understand others. It can make you feel happy or it can bring you to terms with your sadness. It provides an intimate record of a millennium of humanity and it's a better history teacher than any I had in school. Hell, it is probably the most sacred instrument for human beings to connect with each other on a meaningful level. What isn't there to look for?

As far as my tastes: I prefer music that is authentic and emotionally expressive. Often times I do prefer complicated music to simple or repetitive music, but not so much as I used to. I also enjoy the discovery aspect of music and the challenge of developing a taste for something I previously couldn't appreciate. I enjoy collecting music both materially and just by knowing and becoming familiar with more and more of it. Also, just like other mediums of art, I believe we discover ourselves in the way we interact in music, or at least we can. As I hinted earlier, I enjoy music as a historic document and I love exploring the mass psychological history contained in music (for a basic example, compare the idealism of much popular music from the late '60s with the pessimism and in some cases harsh nihilism of the late '70s/early'80s; or the cultural atmosphere of New York in the 1990s with LA in the 90s). Even better than that though is exploring the personality of an artist, or how one creative individual reacted to the context of their life (ie the previously mentioned history/cultures). 

I can't stand cliche (save for comic purposes) or insincerity in music (or much else).


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

Intensity.

Impressionist/influenced contemporary/composers, various metal styles, euphoric hardstyle &co.


----------



## mackenzieriver (Jul 15, 2013)

Hmm when looking for good music I listen to intensity and meaning and authenticity, in a way. The lyrics are important, but I also try to listen closely to the drums, guitar, bass, see if they're well put together. I often look for emotional songs that deal with deeper issues as well.


----------



## CaptSwan (Mar 31, 2013)

In my case, I look for a great sound (according to my taste), strong and interesting lyrics and a solid album. I try to listen to the whole album before I decide if I really like it or not.


----------



## Blothmath (May 25, 2013)

depending on the genre and the use... 

Electronic Music: 
amazing melody, hooking bass line, good beat (maybe something different than 4-to-the-floor:kitteh, interesting sounds, experimental stuff 

Rock/Metal: 

amazing guitar work, somewhat outstanding bass lines (i hate those guitar-slave-bassists, only playing the guitars root notes up and down, c'mon guys! you can do soo much more ), somewhat meaningfull lyrics (not necessary, I like alot of stuff without any lyrics too.), good talent, especially at live shows. also experimental stuff ( i appreciate bands that try something new with some albums instead of playing the same stuff for 20 years... i disapprove AC/DC with unmatched passion, and I'm not sorry!)


----------



## Felidae (Jul 13, 2013)

I look for songs with lyrics that tell a meaningful story, or songs that I can relate to.
I also look for songs with an interesting build-up that gets you connected and makes you want to move along with the tune.


----------



## Soulfully (Jul 19, 2013)

A distinct melody/sound that creates, reflects and enhances my current mood.

Lyrics that express feelings I have but never quite managed to find the right words for.


----------



## indieandsoul (May 11, 2011)

This is a good question. What I look for is anything that catches my attention within the first few moments of the song for the most part. Whether it be lyrics, melody, a certain instrument, etc. Another thing would be lyrics or harmonies.


----------



## Tipttt (May 16, 2013)

Mostly lyrics, sometimes a feeling. But mostly lyrics.

I realized recently that I like listening to my music, but I don't especially like hearing it. When I put on almost any album on my playlist wen I'm playing a game or reading something, it just gets on my nerves really fast because it's just noise to me. There needs to be interesting lyrics for me to really get into a group. A groovy, lounge-y beat will work for electronic music, but if there are lyrics, they'd better be good. Even if the singer kinda sucks, lyrics will save it.

Somewhat ironically, my favorite song is in gibberish.


----------



## DevilishGrin (May 15, 2013)

I like music that has a catchy tune, and a story I can relate to somehow. Funny songs are great, or songs that tell it like it is. Understanding the lyrics is a must, I hate music that I can't understand.


----------



## MajesticMuffin (Jul 24, 2013)

Orchidion said:


> It depends on the genre, what expectations I have
> 
> Baroque: Structure
> Romantic Era: Harmony/Emotional tunes
> ...


I can agree with your post. 
I love almost all classical music, there is some for every mode. Same with Metal. It is like the modern day classical if you find the correct stuff that has stucture and meaning. it is great especially with no real melody involved and nothing outside of real guttural growls . Lyrics mean nothing to me.


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

Truth.

The artist has something to say: Be it abstract or written explicitly in the lyrics.
Something original and creative and pleasing to the ear.
It takes my soul to a very special place, an actual physical, dreamlike place.
It has a story. 
It has a personal, visceral quality.

I think I subconsciously take artistic intent into account... so if someone like say Macklemore set out to write a fun, popular party song - well the man did just fine. Not that I am a fan of his, I just felt most could relate.

It's hard to pin it down precisely. I think this is why I find is so difficult to discuss my musical taste with someone-esp. if I do not know them well. For many, this is the measuring stick they use to evaluate potential new friendships (i.e. "If you don't like Vampire Weekend, I'm sorry, but we just won't get along", etc.)

Music is so mysterious... Sometimes I wish I had musical intelligence, but there's a huge distinction between taste and talent. Oh well  Someone's gotta _*go*_ to the concert, right?


----------



## Wuthering In The Willows (Jul 2, 2013)

A combination of different things.

* *Melody.* I like to have fun, y'see, and if music doesn't have a catchy or evocative melody I'm left bored outta my mind.
* *Originality.* What's the point in listening to something which is painfully derivative when I can listen to the thing which influenced it?
* *Atmosphere.* This is an abstract one, and is difficult to explain. Basically its where you put an emotion or idea into the essence of the music rather than in a direct, literal form. I don't necessarily mind directness in music, but music with an engaging atmosphere leaves a lasting impression.
* *Adequacy.* Does it accomplish what it seeks to accomplish? For instance, if you can only play three chords on a guitar, don't try to solo like a maniac.
* *Singing.* The vocals must have soul and personality to them, and should have some level of uniqueness. The vocals don't have to be in tune, although this does help. I can't stand the majority of punk/emo vocals because they sound whiny. I also have a serious bone to pick with Jon Anderson of prog rock band Yes over this.

I don't mind instrumental music, though. Sometimes there are things which cannot be put into words, in which case an evocative instrumental does the trick. And sometimes, the singer might not have anything to say at all, and would instead sing abstract lyrics which don't say anything but would instead paint pictures in your head.

If I'm listening to rap & hip-hop, it MUST have a catchy, colourful rhythm to go with those rhymes. All too often, the rapper would neglect the musical aspect of their songs in favour of just focusing on lyrics alone.

I'm also more of an album-oriented listener than a singles listener. Which is better? One good song, or twelve good songs?


----------



## HippoHunter94 (Jan 19, 2012)

I don't "look" for anything in music. I look for music that has anything I like. Making a list of "likes" and "dislikes" will severely limit what I find. If I had a real list of things that I looked for in music, all of the music I liked most would be exactly the same. Just as long as I don't hate anything about a song, I'm willing to give it more than one shot


----------



## Marla_S (Jun 26, 2013)

- I'm all about the lyrics


----------



## Indiana Dan (Jun 11, 2013)

Energy


----------



## wellfxd (Jul 28, 2013)

Emotion. It obviously needs to sound good too, but the more emotion, the better.


----------



## Icchavati (Aug 4, 2013)

To me, the instrumentation is really important (I listen to speed metal), but the vocals are the most important. If a vocalist's voice is too deep, too scratchy, etc., I just won't listen to the band. Also, if it sounds heartfelt (kinda weird to write "speed metal" and "heartfelt" in the same paragraph) I'll be more likely to like it than if it doesn't.

Oh, and it has to be fast.


----------



## Chaerephon (Apr 28, 2013)

In music I look for the same thing I look for in other art,_ unchanging beauty_. 

"Is this something I will continue to like?" Is usually the question I ask myself.

I think _A Picture of Dorian Gray_ has a big influence on that view.

I don't look for specifics since I enjoy every type of music I have ever heard. From the weird, drug-addled underground, to the poppy, commercial mainstream, to the bass-heavy, club bangers, to classical masterpieces, all the way out to country and then wash it all down with some 20th century jazz.


----------



## liccht (Jul 25, 2013)

Just the overall feeling of it. Sometimes I fall for something catchy just cause it's so catchy *shrug*. 

I used to be more into lyrics - I'm a sucker for anything poetic - but lately I've just been listening to the music just by itself and it's just as satisfying. I agree with the killer guitar riffs - those always get me. Also, a sexy bass line. I love them bass.


----------



## Noll (Feb 22, 2013)

lyrics and melody.


----------



## AustenT09 (Jul 8, 2013)

I like songs that make me feel something - jubilation, sadness, anger is my favorite though. Nothing better than screaming along with Christina Aguilera to 'Fighter'.


I also really love any sort of vocal manipulation. Vocoder, melodyne, auto-tune, background singers... the more the better. I love pop music.


----------



## Dan E (Jun 15, 2012)

Most of the time, it's as simple as conveyed emotion. Whether it's in the beat, the instrument, the vocalization is irrelevant to me. I need to get sucked into whatever zeal the music is broadcasting.


----------



## Cosmic Hobo (Feb 7, 2013)

Classical music: 
Some classical music I like because it's so much FUN. It's energetic, fast-paced, interestingly rhythmic, and high-spirited - exuberant, edge of your seat stuff. I'm thinking in particular of Mozart, Haydn, Rossini, Offenbach, Donizetti and early Verdi. (Opera is great entertainment - it's a whole-hearted celebration of life - it's exciting, has great stories, and tunes which the people could _hum_; full of colour and action and vitality, strong dramatic situations, and history.)

Other classical music I like because of its power (whether emotional or grandeur). Beethoven, Berlioz, Mahler, Holst, a lot of Russian music (especially Mussorgsky & Prokofiev). Middle to late Verdi; a lot of French opera. Wagner at his best can be truly sublime. (Although his operas can also seem like elephantine, enormously bombastic monstrosities designed to flatten the listener into submission. It's like being walloped around the head and yelled at for nearly five hours. The music is overwhelmingly forceful and strident; because it's pitched at a constant level of high excitement, it seems overheated, then exhausting, then deeply boring. It's _monotonous_.) I'm also uncomfortable with Wagner's Schopenhauerean philosophical stance in _Tristan und Isolde_ and _Parsifal_. Death is better than life! Night is better than day! Let us renounce the world. "Laß den Tag dem Tode weichen!"
I don't like Strauss. The musical texture is very thick; there are a dozen things going on in the orchestra at once, while the voices are singing another, not very interesting, line of heightened recit. Occasionally the voices go _up o_r DOWN, and louder or softer, but there's nothing for the ear to latch onto. So it's just a loud, lush tunelessness. (Awful plots, too. There's the one in which a magic flame shoots out of the heroine's ass; the one in which the heroine turns into a tree; the one with the omniscient talking shellfish; the one with the singing fish in the frying-pan, the spirits of unborn children, and the husband who's turned into stone; and the one where a group of aristo pigs sit around talking about Gluck until the bored audience storms the stage and drags them off to the guillotine.) See Uncyclopedia: Richard Strauss - Uncyclopedia, the content-free encyclopedia

Impressionist music doesn't make much impression, and I haven't succumbed to Stockhausen syndrome.

20th century music - film scores: Bernard Herrmann, John Barry, John Williams, &c.
Rock: Queen, Pink Floyd, Led Zeppelin, REM, the Beatles... Too much to choose from!
And stuff that makes me laugh (clever lyrics), from Tom Lehrer & Cole Porter to Monty Python & the Cthulhu Carols.


----------



## ManWithoutHats (Jun 2, 2012)

liccht said:


> Just the overall feeling of it. Sometimes I fall for something catchy just cause it's so catchy *shrug*.
> 
> I used to be more into lyrics - I'm a sucker for anything poetic - but lately I've just been listening to the music just by itself and it's just as satisfying. I agree with the killer guitar riffs - those always get me. Also, a sexy bass line. I love them bass.


----------



## friendly80sfan (May 12, 2011)

I like to have a connection with the music I listen to. I want to feel some meaning in the song. I don't always care what the band intended it to mean, but I care what I feel it means. I also want it to sound good. I like a lot of different sounds and styles of music. I tend to be drawn to more upbeat songs, but I like slower songs too. I really like songs that can make me cry because that shows I had a really big emotional connection to it. I don't quite have a strict checklist that all my music has to pass through and it shows as I have a very eclectic music taste.


----------



## Lacrimosa (Jan 5, 2013)

The music that I seem to like or tend look for gravitate towards this.

The vocals have meaning, depth, intensity, delivery, inspiration, passion, emotion, feeling. 
The melodies are ethereal, calming, captivating, haunting, mysterious. 
The song lyrics are memorable, relatable, remorseful, sullen, mournful, brooding, metaphorical, poetic. 
When I listen to the song I am able to remember something about my past or envision imaginations of idealistic fantasies in my mind. 
I can feel my soul being touched in a certain momentous and magical way when I hear the song.


----------



## Pancreatic Pandora (Aug 16, 2013)

Well I usually have trouble understanding my musical taste but umm let's see... I think I am attracted to songs with intense emotions, wether it's sadness, anger, happiness... anything. Sometimes it's something subtle but very deep. Though, now that I think of it, there's a fair number of songs that I like because they are calming and soft. Music always comes before lyrics for me, but good lyrics definitely add more to a song while really crappy ones can pretty much ruin it. It's not necessarily a matter of wether I relate or not to them, it's more about the images it conveys, the thoughts, etc. I find I'm very permissive when it comes to vocal skills, yet the emotion put into it is important. I like imperfect singers. When it comes to instrumentals, sometimes I have trouble focusing on them and just get distracted (especially if it's a long piece). Still, there's a lot of instrumental music I like. I also appreciate musical experimentation, from a more rational point of view.
In short: feeling, feelings and be good.


----------



## spoo93 (Aug 22, 2013)

Pancreatic Pandora said:


> I think I am attracted to songs with intense emotions, whether it's sadness, anger, happiness... anything. Sometimes it's something subtle but very deep. Though, now that I think of it, there's a fair number of songs that I like because they are calming and soft.


Pretty much this. Good music always touches me on an emotional level, lyrics seldom matter but they can make the feeling more intense.
When I'm sad, I listen to calming, melancholic and down-tempo stuff. Usually post-rock, ambient or instrumental hip-hop.
When I'm angry I listen to something more aggressive, sometimes even brutal sounding, like death metal, breakcore, high tempo electronic music, rap with aggressive lyrics.
When I'm happy anything goes, but mostly some light electronic music with happy sounding vocals, relaxed and fun hip-hop, jazz, funk, soul and the like.
I can listen to any kind of music at any given moment, but I find it easier to go with the flow and listen to something closer to my mood.


----------



## Cephalonimbus (Dec 6, 2010)

I don't really look for anything in particular. Well, obviously i look for music that i enjoy listening to, but there's no magical formula or list of attributes to determine whether or not i'll enjoy a piece of music. Whenever i tried to look for music with specific traits that i liked in a band, i never really found what i was looking for.

What i want from music is some sort of emotional reaction, whether it's excitement, happiness, melancholy, rage, or whatever... but i don't think there are any attributes of music that inherently cause these feelings.


----------



## araneae (Aug 28, 2013)

If it's folk metal, there has to be a certain armony between the melody and the vocals. With folk metal the thing I less care about are lyrics. Also I love when there's an unique instrument that makes a band sound completely different to the other folk metal bands. Also I love conceptual albums (that probably applies to any genre)

If it's symphonic metal with female vocalists there has to be armony between the grunts and the female vocals. I don't like it that much when it's clean male vocals and female vocals but sometimes it works. And the element that I truly appreciate are the chords. In this case lyrics are as important as the music. 

If it's something like indie-folk/rock/pop/whatever, the lyrics are pretty much all that matter (maybe a catchy melody in the background will help me to connect with the song faster). 


Also I have noticed that even if I'm listening to "sad" music, music never makes me feel sad. It just makes me feel happy, or simply calmed.


----------



## countrygirl90 (Oct 11, 2012)

For me its the lyrics as well as music of the song,but most importantly music ,I like classical songs most for this reason because even without lyrics just the music of it soothes and pleasures my senses .


----------



## Northcrest (Sep 21, 2012)

I like to get an overall good vibe from the song. Whether it be about happy or sad things, I like to feel whatever the song is giving out. That's one reason why I consider production as well as lyrics as 50/50. If the production isn't my taste at all and the lyrics aren't too bad, I probably would still turn down the song.


----------



## halem111 (Aug 27, 2013)

depends what mood
sometimes i like feel good tunes to get me in high energy

but mostly i listen to hip hop - but it has to be smart and not just money guns and hos


----------



## Leeoflittlefaith (Dec 8, 2010)

My favourite music is generally noisy. Not necessarily loud, just noisy. It's gotta be dynamic. For example, I like metal, but it's gotta vary it up, I dislike most thrash metal because it's repetitive, loud but it's just the same loudness, it doesn't really pause at all to enjoy it's loudness; some people like that relentless quality but I don't. I like bands like Fair to Midland which vary between heavy riffs and melodic singing, or Slipknot who include lots of percussive elements to keep things interesting. That's just metal as an example, I like quite a few other genres.


----------



## Maybe Mercury (Apr 1, 2012)

I like almost any music. But, the music I love gives me a reaction that can only be equated to the sensation of breathing fire. Take from that what you will.


----------



## Madders (Aug 16, 2013)

I am drawn to music that suits my mood, or has the ability to change it. Any music that gives off feelings, really. The sound of it, the lyrics, the way the notes either fit together or bounce off of each other. I like music that seems like it's progressing or has a dynamic; I cannot stand music that's mostly noise and/or repititon, it makes me want to gouge my eardrums out.


----------



## Tater Tot (May 28, 2012)

Any danceable song with an atmosphere of flare and confidence and energy. :crazy:


----------



## Blothmath (May 25, 2013)

always depending on the music. 

sometimes i want extremely trippy and/or chilly stuff to relax or meditate, 
sometimes i need strong lyrics, full of raw energy and a good message, 
and sometimes look for perfection in the instrumentation, good groove, great melody, good percussion and so on... 
all depending on the genre and the artist i listen to. 
stuff i generally like would be : 

most electronic stuff (especially downtempo genres) 
most rock and metal music (especially progressive stuff) 
rap/soul/hip hop (more melodic, grooving stuff like Nujabes or Nomak) 
some jazz and funk.


----------



## ficsci (May 4, 2011)

That chord change that destabilizes everything

It makes the song

Even better if something throws you off again before you recovered from that last thing that threw you off, oh man, I'd seriously jizz my pants



Which is why I can't stand listening too much to pop songs that has EXACTLY the same sort of thing going on for the entire 3 minutes. I guess "turns" aren't in anymore?

But I like stuff like Meshuggah, because, even though it sounds like the same thing happening for the entire song, there are microscopic stuff that are dissonant, and then resolving. Meshuggah sounds like machines having sex XD


----------



## sasukeuchiha (Sep 11, 2013)

tune+lyrics


----------



## EmileeArsenic (Jun 8, 2012)

Depends on my mood. 

Lately, I've been loving the Darkwave sound - heavy beat, a bit of electronica thrown in and usually deep male vocals singing about something twisted.

There's no real constant for me, though. I've gotten Chopin stuck in my head as well as metal and such. It really depends on what I'm most into at the time. Usually I like songs with a bit of darkness or intensity to them and / or vivid imagery. Happy songs are rarely ones I get stuck in my head. I also tend to like songs that have a theme of love or infatuation making someone go a little over the line into insanity or obsession or when positive emotions get corrupted and become a burden or a personal demon (probably because that happens to me, so I identify with it - on the rare occasion I feel, it's usually intense, overwhelming and crippling).

Here are a few songs I've gotten stuck in my head recently:




In Line - Robert Soroko 





Tear You Apart - She Wants Revenge





My Lady Dominate - William Control (it's never good when I get this one or Tear You Apart stuck in my head... I'm usually at work or around family haha)





Cemetery - William Control 





Cyanide - Deathstars 

(continued in next post because of posting limitations)


----------

